# My Graduation Present



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

looks tippy! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## joshrebel00 (Jan 12, 2010)

pretty cool, what kind of boat is that


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks good. I like a tall poling (polling?  ;D  ) platform.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

your ahead of the game already, when i was that age i fished out of a 12' jon boat (  caught tons of fish i might add ) that had a shot gun shell hole in the bottom we patched with some j.b. weld  ;D , thats a sweet looking boat good luck and congrats


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

looks awesome! Congratulations on the micro and graduating, dont know what achievement is more of a milestone?!


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks sweet man. I'm with southboundchicken, my first boat was a 3rd hand, faded-out 14' fiberglass canoe with bass boat seats and a motor guide. Tell us more about what type of boat it is, etc.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats! On both graduating and the new rig! That thing is quite a big step above the old boat, huh?

Let us know how she runs and, of course, more pictures!!


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Guys!! This is a 15' Eagle Skimmer. 
-2005 Johnson 50hp
-Hydraulic Jack Plate
-Garmin 545s
-Minn Kota 55lb
-New paint job inside and out 

I did some research on the hull and saw nothing but bad reviews about it, mostly the boats falling apart so i took it out for a ride an it was just fine we even ran through a bit of chop and it was great! No complaints. Also i read on a different forum that there were 2 different Eagle manufacturers and you would either get a quality hull or a cheap one. Im pretty sure I got the good one.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That's a great looking boat. BTW, what's the significance of those two guys in the little boat blocking the view of your new "ride". Tell them to get out of the way next time. ;D


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

yeah heard bad things as well..........one for sale for $5k around orlando wouldn't sell for like 6 months! Looks like a great skiff. Love the tunnel hull, I want a boat for my graduation present as well this may


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> That's a great looking boat. BTW, what's the significance of those two guys in the little boat blocking the view of your new "ride". Tell them to get out of the way next time. ;D


 ;D ;D

SWEET boat!!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

> your ahead of the game already, when i was that age *i fished out of a 12' jon boat (  caught tons of fish i might add ) that had a shot gun shell hole in the bottom we patched with some j.b. weld *  ;D , thats a sweet looking boat good luck and congrats



Sorry, not derailing your thread here, but wow that comment sounds familiar! JB WELD is a savior.... 

Your boat looks great.... it kind of spooks me out though being so close to the water..... just make sure when the big boys go you hit the trip to correct the weight! Congrats!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

When I saw your picture, the first thing I thought of was the Skimmer. The sides are so shallow, there naturally isn't much freeboard, although you're not sitting low in the water. Congratulations on it! The first time I saw one I was intrigued (I might add it had been completely re-fiberglassed). The boat looks disgustingly skinny and probably hauls azz with anything over a 50 horse. Definitely looks like a backwater machine.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks like a dream for hitting the docks in your neighborhood for some night time Snook action! Have fun and congratulations.


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! aside from all the bad I am very happy with it and me being a small guy I love the low freeboard! this thing seriously floats in 4" of water and does 29mph with 2 guys a full tank fully loaded cant wait to break er' in!


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

Your smiles in the pictures tell it all!! 
Congrats on a lifetime memory, enjoy every second making it!!

Now get out there and FISH!! [smiley=jackson.gif]


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

So are you still enjoying your boat? It looks like a lot of fun aside from the bad reports.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have fished on a Eagle Skimmer for years. I really didn't know how good I had it til it was sold. There aren't many boats out there that will turely run as skinny. We never had hull issuse like some have had, but we knew that it wasn't made for rough water. During the winter time in the lagoon is when it shined above all the other boats out there. It would run in spit. Nothing like watching other boats try to follow us only to come up way short. Those were the good days. Now the downside....Rough riding and boat slap is all I can say. It poled fine and didn't crab and could fit 2 guys breakdancing on the front with ease. The front deck was BIG. I miss that boat...caught a lot of fish on that boat... :'(


----------

